# Frameset erstellen?



## MasterBlaster89 (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi leuz!

 Ich bin ziehmlich neu in der HTML Szene und hab n paar "grundfragen" und hoffe die werdet ihr mir beantworten. Ich arbeite mit Frontpage. Danke!

 1. Wie erstelle ich ein Frameset, d.h. ich hab ein menü und den bereich wo der inhalt rein bekommt (glaube mainframe) - Frage: Wie verlinke ich die Seite ins mainframe ohne dass sich ne neue seite öffnet oder so. aber zuvor muss man glaub ne extra seite für den main bereich erstellen, oder? ich hoffe ihr kennt irgendeine beschreibung dazu. DANKE!


----------



## aTa (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
du musst deinem mainframe einen Namen geben und der Navigation dann mit target="namedesframes" dahin verlinken.
Geh mal auf de.selfhtml.org da steht alles was du wissen musst.


----------



## MasterBlaster89 (13. Dezember 2004)

diese seite ist viel zu unübersichtlich, wo muss ich dort suchen... 
und WIE füge ich die neue seite die ich erstellt habe ins design rein....


----------



## aTa (13. Dezember 2004)

Lol die Seite ist sicher nicht unübersichtlich.
Wenn du HTML lernen willst kommst du um diese Seite nicht herum..
Such halt mal nach Frames


----------



## MasterBlaster89 (13. Dezember 2004)

ich arbeite ja mit frontpage, dann sind kaum html kenntnisse erforderlich... ich hock doch keine 10 stunden an einer seite oder so dran und schreib alles html zeugs mit hand... dazu gibts editoren


----------



## aTa (13. Dezember 2004)

Naja das ist das Problem, die Leute wollen immer schnell ne Webseite machen, aber so schnell geht das eben nicht.
Wenn du HTML lernen willst dann vergess Frontpage, damit kommst du dann auch zu einem viel besseren Ergebniss.
Aber das musst du wissen, es gibt übrigens auch ein Handbuch zu Frontpage 
Btw schau dir mal die Netiquette an....


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Dezember 2004)

Dann schau auch mal in den Quellcode den Frontpage "erschafft".

Ich benutze zwar Dreamweaver aber ohne html kenntnisse darf man nicht viel erwarten, ich würde es niemals dem Editor alleine überlassen dass eine Seite etwas wird.
Html ist sehr simpel das lernt man während man seine erste Seite baut, und als Hilfe hat man Selfhtml ( welches auch von Profis genutzt wird )

Wer keine Lust hat sich mit etwas zumindest einigermasen auseinander zu setzen, sollte sich überlegen ob er weiter machen sollte.


----------



## saschaf (13. Dezember 2004)

MasterBlaster89 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich arbeite ja mit frontpage, dann sind kaum html kenntnisse erforderlich... ich hock doch keine 10 stunden an einer seite oder so dran und schreib alles html zeugs mit hand... dazu gibts editoren



Also wenn du so an die Sache rangehst, dann hast du dich in deinem ersten Post falsch ausgedückt. Dann bist du nämlich nicht " ziehmlich neu in der HTML Szene" sondern in der "Frontpage-Szene".   Und damit wirst du HTML nie wirklich verstehen lernen.

Und noch was:


			
				MasterBlaster89 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... dazu gibts editoren



Dann poste doch im entsprechenden Forum.


----------

